# AUSTIN | Waterline | 311m | 1021ft | 74 fl | U/C



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

a scheme for Texas' new tallest building has been unearthed. 









Downtown Austin’s First ‘Supertall’ Tower Plan Arrives at Waller Creek Site


After 20 years of unrealized development plans for the approximately 3.3-acre property at the southwest corner of Cesar Chavez and Red River Streets near the Rainey Street District of downtown Aust…




austin.towers.net







> This development, like Austin’s current tallest tower project at 6 X Guadalupe, is a joint effort of firms Lincoln Property Company and Kairoi Residential, with design from New York-based international architects Kohn Pedersen Fox Associates
> [...]
> We’ve confirmed with Seth Johnston, a senior vice president for Lincoln’s Austin office, that the details of the tower posted online and seen here are “relatively accurate” and generally reflect the developers’ current plans for the site — and although the project’s exact height isn’t entirely clear, Johnston also confirms that the building will indeed qualify as a “supertall” tower of 984 feet (300 meters) or taller.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

what a pleasant surprise!


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Reminds me of Riverview Plaza in Wuhan.








*By BLUE_SUN_CBD on Gaoloumi*


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

apparently Pelli designed that complex in Wuhan. The cladding is similar but the leaning obelisk scheme is becoming a design motif of sorts for KPF.


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Finally a 1000+ for Austin!


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

ChuckScraper! You're back!


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

Height: Architectural 311.2 m / 1,021 ft Height: To Tip 311.2 m / 1,021 ft Floors Above Ground 74






Waterline - The Skyscraper Center







www.skyscrapercenter.com


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

this bend is a pretty good spot for an iconic tower.


Bridges by Sean McCullough, on Flickr


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

A Chicagoan said:


> Reminds me of Riverview Plaza in Wuhan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yet, with most likely with a way greater and more 1st world country-like facade quality than that one In Wuhan(obviously for the naked eye) , it's US(they sure prioritze their - no matter heights - building's facade quality at the end of the day. And, it's totally great on average ) after all. So, I'm sure excited for it, let alone for that reason, too. Credits Austin 👍✌👌🌈


----------



## Nic (Apr 5, 2005)

Ecopolisia said:


> Credits Houston


This proposed building is to be built in Austin.


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Nic said:


> This proposed building is to be built in Austin.


Yeah, of course it is,like duh. Totally my bad. What an embarrassimg miss. I was apparently kinda a sleepy-head when I wrote that comment, I presume. Already edited, thanks, boyy😅😅😌🙂👍


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

next door...









Celebrated Architects Skidmore, Owings & Merrill Headed for the Rainey District


A 64-story mixed-use tower project designed by world-famous architecture firm Skidmore, Owings & Merrill will bring condos, apartments, and a 250-room hotel to the shores of Lady Bird Lake by t…




austin.towers.net


----------



## MarshallKnight (Feb 24, 2013)

Whoa. When I first saw a post about that SOM tower at 80 Red River, I thought it was this (similar address and massing). This is wild that a supertall and an 800-footer are going to pop up right next to each other. Austin is about to make a serious leap in the North American Skylines thread.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

I thought the same lol. But i'm pretty sure this Waller Creek project has always had 3 towers planned. SOM and KPF, they really want something iconic here, and it looks good so far.


----------



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

The signs are up on the property btw, I saw that on Austin's skyscraper page. There's some progress over there with demolition likewise.

AUSTIN | 98 Red River/Waller Creek Tower | 1,030 Feet | 74 Floors | Proposed - Page 72 - SkyscraperPage Forum


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

this project will put Austin on the map


----------



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

*A Teaser for Texas’ Tallest Tower Arrives in This Downtown Austin Parking Lot*
A Teaser for Texas’ Tallest Tower Arrives in This Downtown Austin Parking Lot – TOWERS



> Have you noticed there’s a very small building now sitting in the parking lot at the corner of *Cesar Chavez* and *Red River Streets?* It’s got sort of a modernist hot dog stand thing going on, but what’s the real purpose of this structure? The panes of glass offer a clue — though it’s subtle, each one has a slightly different sheen.
> The range of exterior coatings applied to the glass curtain walls of towers all provide various effects in terms of tint and reflection, and the differences are slight enough that it’s hard to visualize the look of a few similar coatings without physical examples — enter this architectural mockup, which allows the tower’s developers to see how each glass panel appears in a real-world setting.
> Considering that the mockup’s location is owned by the development team of *Lincoln Property Company* and *Kairoi Residential* — mentioned very prominently by the banners on the fence, if you have trouble reading — we think it’s a safe bet this is a test of the glass for the upcoming Waller Creek “supertall” tower planned across the street by the same developers, which at a reported *1,034 feet* would become the new tallest building in the state. *(There’s also talk of another replacing this very parking lot as a second phase of the same development, but we, uh, can’t confirm that yet.)*


*























*


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Awesome news!

1034 feet is 315 meters for the title update btw


----------



## chjbolton (Feb 11, 2004)

That would make it Texas' tallest building right?


----------



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

chjbolton said:


> That would make it Texas' tallest building right?


Yes!


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*December 29:*


----------

